# Pics of HT Construction



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope I'm in the right place.

My HT is not finished and I only have this one picture that I will be using as a "before" shot of the redesign of the displayed area.










If I've posted in the wrong area, please direct me to the right place.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

Looks like the right place to me. Keep us up to date on the progress.

Bryan


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

What is the size of the room?


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

The room is roughly 22L x 14W x 7.5H and that is from the concrete wall behind the racks to the finished wall on the other end. That entire rack came down last night after I took the picture. I'll be hanging the flat screen on a new 2 x 6 false wall that will still allow me to walk behind the TV. It'll be a bit closer to the concrete wall than what I have in the pic which will set the mains further back and out of the path of the door.

I had originally planned to place the front mains inside the cabinet but I now realize that will destroy the image which is part of the reason I am rebuilding the entire front of the room. It's also just too bulky.

It looks as if the first reflection point of the left main is going to be on the door, what can I do for treatment in such a case?

I'm going to be waiting on mounting the Sony KDL-46XBR4 because Sony requires a specific mount which won't be here till next week. :dunno: Oh well, it's nice to be making some progress with the room, the major hold up was the removal of a lolly column that sat right in the middle of the screen. That steel beam is the cure for the obstruction and it took me years before I finally found the time and money to complete that project.

I should have some progress pics by the afternoon.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

You can certainly hang a panel on the door to deal with reflections. I don't know what the other end of the room looks like but if it's clear, you might consider turning the room 180 degrees to avoid the door problem all together if it's not too late to do so.

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

There's no problem in fixing a first reflection panel to the door..I've done the same thing myself, as you can see in this pic..








I used Velcro tape to attach the panel to the door..


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

I accomplished a little today.

The rack on the 45* angle has been trimmed so it is only 16 inches deep now. Everything has been pushed back quite a bit. I used the speakers as a guide, I set them up to achieve a good image and then built the racks around that. I made sure I will be able to access the A/V equipment behind the speakers and I still have enough room for my false wall. 

Lots more work tomrrow. :yikes:


----------



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

I remember those days of building... Keep up the good work you will be done before you know it.... unless the wife threatens to file for divorce unless you finish PRONTO!


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

Here's another update, I couldn't wait to listen to some music so the MTS-01's are back in their almost final location while the construction adhesive sets up on the corner cabinets.

I'm going to construct two panels that will close up the space that allows access to the rear of the TV wall. I hope to make the panels into sound absorption panels since they will be behind the mains. The bottom of each corner cabinet will also be an acoustic panel.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: First attempt loading pics of HT*

Is that the Ralph Lauren color? It’s not bad at all. You mentioned you thought three coats would be needed to get a sense of the actual color. Is this correct? I think another healthy coat should do it. 

Also, you’ve made some great progress with the re-arranging of the display cases. I think this was a good decision IMHO. Now if you wish to go with a larger monitor in the future you'll have the room to do so. :T


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

The color in the above pics is the primer, the new color is on the rear wall. I gave it a second coat today and it has darkened up quite a bit but I can still see the primer in spots... it's like a candy color (translucent). The third coat should do it and then I'll post pics.

Bring on the 60 inch LCD!!!!


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

Bring on the gold card, umm...platinum.


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking Good!!!!!!!

You must have alot of equipment based on the size of your racks!

Nice job, keep up the good work!


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Those shelves look great and it really pushes the screen forward! Keep posting progress!


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

So hows this coming along?


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

It's been so long since I posted here, the nice weather came along and I was drawn to the outdoor projects. The HT project is a little further along than the pictures above. I settled on a decent color, got the ceiling done and the TV is now wall mounted. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow. 

We should have a section for outdor projects/landscaping to show off our other interests during the summer. I've got stone walls to show off!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you had the 'nice weather' we've been having here in St. Louis last week and next, you'd probably be done by now... (95+ with 90% humidity) :sweat:

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

I certainly like the woodwork. Very nice


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Carpet goes in tomorrow (well, today actually). I picked out a nice gray/black carpet and opted for the best padding possible. I'm told it has acoustical properties but who knows... it's from Home Depot. 

Here's the dry core sub floor.










It's been way too long since I updated this thread. Thanks for all the comments, sorry for not keeping up with it. I was so busy with outdoor projects this year and my old computer was just awful when it came to uploading pics. I now have a brand new HP desktop which makes any on line work so much faster.

I had to pull the speakers out for the installers so it looks a little bare right now. I'm working on the front stage and the hidden doors that will close up the gap between the TV wall and the racks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good. Carpet is one of the last touches. 

The carpet will help a bit in the upper mids and highs and knock down some of the nasty room slap that's there now. Not a full range solution by any means but a piece of it.

Bryan


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

It seems like the acoustic panels always take a backseat in this project. I have the materials to button up the front of the room and after I complete that, I can stand back to access exactly what's needed. I recall seeing the panels being sold in packs of 3. That should take care of the first reflection points for the MTS-01's and I'll mount one under the TV.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can't speak for others, but our particular products come in singles, pairs, and 3's depending on the product. 242 wall reflection panels and front wall panels come in 3's. Tri Traps, and 244's come in pairs. Monsters come singly. Purely a matter of maximizing the space in a shipping box for minimal cost.

The thing I'd be concerned about in that room is getting enough broadband bass control since you can't use the front corners. I'd also very strongly recommend lining the cavities where the speakers reside with at least 2" thick absorption all around to keep cavity resonances down to a minimum.

Bryan


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

This is what I'd like to do with the front corners...

At the bottom of each rack, there's an area (on the 45* face) where I planned to mount a custom panel. In addition, the removable panels that will allow access behind the racks and TV can support a custom acoustic panel. There's plenty of spots behind and on the sides of the mains where I can mount custom acoustic panels. I just need the materials to build them.


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Carpet was installed today! Looks SOOOO much better. I'll work on trimming out the front of the room tomorrow, I realize the TV wall still looks awful so lots to do.



















Installed trim around the one window in the room... Obviously the blinds have to go in favor of a darker and more classy window treatment.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There ya go. Carpet makes all the difference. It's also a great motivational tool 

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I gots to get me some of that carpet stuff. I have had full autonomy on the HT so far but it seems that I am picking up lots of WAF static on the carpet decision. 

Sometimes I wish we lived in a place where you went to the carpet store and they said, ok.. there is the carpet. It comes in these three colors, that is the only carpet that is available. Period.
:dontknow:


----------

